# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Προβλημα με ενισχυτη DUBLEX και πομπο ΑΜ

## yet!

Αγαπητοι μου φιλοι γεια σας!! Πριν απο λιγες ημερες επηρα εναν πομπο ΑΜ με EL34/807/kai 2X EL509.Μαζι ηταν και ενας ενισυχτης DUBLEX με δυο ΕL 504 στην εξοδο.. Το Προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω ειναι οτι ο Ενισχυτης εχει πολλες εξοδους και ειναι πειραγμενος.. Απο οτι νομιζω εβαλλαν αλλλο Διαμορφωτη.. Μηπως μπορει κανεις απο τις εικονες να καταλαβει κατι και να με βοηθησει; Ο πομπος ηταν Χαλασμενος αλλα αλλαζοντας την Ταλαντωτρια Λυχνια και εναν Διακοπτη δουλευει τωρα..Πρεπει επισης να σας πω οτι ο Πομπος δεν εχει διαμορφωτη!!! Συνδεεται κατ ευθειαν με τον ενθσχυτη..Δεν θελω να τον συνδεσω χωρις καποια συμβουλη γιατι οι τασεις ειναι μεγαλες και δεν θελω να χαλασω κατι.. Αρκει που (μην γελασετε..) κατα την επισκευη του Πομπου στον Τελικο ελενχο ηθελα να μετρησω την Ανοδικη Ταση Εξοδου και το Ωραιο ηλεκτρονικο μου Πολυμετρο με αποχαιρετισε Κανοντας εν μεγαλο ΜΠΑΜ!! για τα θυμαρακια... Θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω μερικες Εικονες.. Αν δεν τα καταφερω θα τις ανεβασω στην Σελιδα μου και θα σας πληροφορησω.. Φιλικα.. Χρηστος

----------


## RFPOWER N

Φίλε yet!  Κατ αρχήν πρόσεξε το σασί σου να είναι καλά γειωμένο. Όταν κάνεις κάποιες μετρήσεις καλό είναι το ένα χέρι να το έχεις πχ. στην τσέπη και με το άλλο να κρατάς τον ακροδέκτη του οργάνου που αναπόφευκτα το χέρι σου θα περνά πολύ κοντά από σημεία με υψηλή τάση  (για λόγους αποφυγής ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΛΗΞΙΑΣ)

Ο διαμορφωτής πρέπει να έχει κάποια χαμηλής αντίστασης έξοδο για μεγάφωνα με χοντρό σύρμα και κάποια έξοδο για την διαμόρφωση με ψιλότερο σύρμα και δυο τρεις ενδιάμεσες λήψεις. Εάν έχεις βάλει κάποιο ηχείο και διαπιστώσεις ότι ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει καλά, μέτρησε με ένα ωμομετρο (χωρίς να έχεις τον ενισχυτή εν λειτουργία)  εάν υπάρχει κάποια διακοπή στο σπείρωμα του διαμορφωτή, εάν είναι ΟΚ τότε το + της υψηλής τάσης απο τον ηλεκτρολυτικό θα το ενώσεις στο ένα άκρο του διαμορφωτή και από το τέλος του θα συνδέσεις  ένα καλώδιο και θα τροφοδοτήσεις τις δυο EL509

----------


## kostas30

φιλε yet  o 100αρης  που εχεις φαινεται οκ  οι 2 μπορνες που εχει επανω στο σασι πρεπει να ειναι 4 η 8 οημ   και αυτες που ειναι επανω  στο στο λευκο  πλαστικο ειναι τα κιλο απο οτι βλεπω το  0 ειναι αυτο που γραφει  ++  και οι αλλες   4 - 6 - 8 ΚΩ λογικα .  σε αυτες  που ειναι  πανω στο σασι που απο οτι βλεπω  παιρνει και την αναδραση αν θα βαλεις καποιο μεγαφωνω  θα ακουσεις κανονικα 

αυτα τα λιγα για αρχη   οτι αλλο θελεις εδω ειμαστε   με εκτιμιση  2000ραδιο.

----------


## kostas30

> φιλε yet  o 100αρης  που εχεις φαινεται οκ  οι 2 μπορνες που εχει επανω στο σασι πρεπει να ειναι 4 η 8 οημ   και αυτες που ειναι επανω  στο στο λευκο  πλαστικο ειναι τα κιλο απο οτι βλεπω το  0 ειναι αυτο που γραφει  ++  και οι αλλες   4 - 6 - 8 ΚΩ λογικα .  σε αυτες  που ειναι  πανω στο σασι που απο οτι βλεπω  παιρνει και την αναδραση αν θα βαλεις καποιο μεγαφωνω  θα ακουσεις κανονικα 
> 
> αυτα τα λιγα για αρχη   οτι αλλο θελεις εδω ειμαστε   με εκτιμιση  2000ραδιο.

----------


## yet!

Αγαπητοι μου φιλοι ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σας.. Ναι ειναι αληθεια οτι οι Τασεις ειναι μεγαλες και επικυνδινες.. Εγω ασχολουμε με Πομπους απο το 1975 περιπου και εχω (οπως μαλλον ολοι εσεις) αρκετες φορες κτυπηθει απο Ρευμα.. Ευτυχως χωρις προβληματα μεχρι Τωρα.. Τωρα γιατι μου εκαψε το Πολυμετρο ειναι ενα μεγαλο ερωτημα.. Κανονικα το Πολυμετρο μου αντεχει μεχρι 1000 Βολτ.. Αλλα οταν το ανοιξα ειδα οτι εχει καψει ενα Τμημα της Πλακετας!! Αλλα η Ταση πρεπει να ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο 1000 Βολτ!! Οσο για τις Μπορνες του Ενισχυτη θα κατσω σημερα το Βραδυ και θα μετρησω με την Ησυχια μου ποσα ΩΜ ειναι.. Μαλλον μονο ετσι θα Βγαλουμε ακρη.. Φυσικα θα στειλω μια εικονα εδω που θα αναγραφονται οι Τασεις.. Δυστυχως εχω πολυ καιρο, γυρω στα 20 Χρονια να αχοληθω με Πομπους αλλα τωρα με ξαναεπιασε το μερακι.. Εναι παντως πολυ Ωραιο συναισθημα!! Τις Προαλλες ενω συντονιζα το παλαιο μου αυτοταλαντωτο στα Μεσαια(ειναι το μονο που εχω απο την παλια καλη εποχη..) ακουσα εδω στην Γερμανια καποιον Ελληνα στα Μεσαια γυρω στους 1600ΚΗΖ.. Δεν ξερετε ποσο Χαρηκα!! Και μια Πληροφορια.. Εχω ηδει Καταχωρησει μια Γερμανικη Ιστιοσελιδα με την Ονομασια : http://www.radioyet.de Εδω εχω σκοπο να βαλλω οτι εχει σχεση με την Πειρατικη Ραδιοφωνια στην Χωρα μας.. Ιστορια, Μηχανηματα, Παραλειπομενα, Φωτογραφειες, ανεκδοτα, κλπ.. Φυσικα θα χρειαστω την Βοηθεια σας και αρκετο Υλικο απο εσας.. Το μονο Προβλημα ειναι Η ελληνικη Γλωσσα.. Δεν ξερω αν  αυτη η Σελιδα ( εναι ενα Φτηνο Συμβολαιο) υποστηριζει Ελληνικους  Χαρακτηρες.. Αλλα ολα αυτα ειναι Μελοντικα Ονειρα.. Η σελιδα υπαρχει αλλα δεν εχω καν αρχισει ακομα.. Λοιπον γεια σας και θα επιστρεψω.. συντομα δριμυτερος... Φιλικα.. Χρηστος..

----------


## yet!

Λοιπον Παιδια, επιστρεφω.. Σημερα καθησα και πρωτα καθαρισα τον Ενισχυτη του περασα καινουργιο Καλωδιο Τροφοδοσιας, εκανα τις απαραιτητες μετρησεις και τελικα συνεδεσα ενα Μεγαφωνο στις Μπορνες που ειναι επανω στο Σασι,εδωσα Ρευμα και σημα στην εισοδο και το αποτελεσμα ηταν πολυ θετικο! Εχει εναν πολυ καλο Ηχο και αρκετα δυνατο! Τωρα οσο αφορα τις μετρησεις εχει ως ακολουθως: Μεταξυ του σημειου Α και Β 37 ΩΜ<<<Μεταξυ του σημειου Α και Γ  44 ΩΜ<<<Μεταξυ του σημειου Α και Δ  51 ΩΜ<<<
Τωρα οι ερωτησεις μου προς εσας.. 
Που πρεπει να συνδεσω τον Πομπο μου στα 37 η στα 44 η στα 51 ΩΜ;
Παντα μετην προυποθεση οτι το σημειο Α θα συνδεθει ετσι και αλλιως..
Ξερετε σχετικα με την συνδεση εχω καποιες επιφυλαξεις, γιατι η Ανοδικη Ταση ειναι πολυ υψηλη αφου μου εκανε..θρυψαλα το πολυμετρο μου που αντεχε μεχρι 1000 Βολτ!! Και δεν θελω να χαλασω τον ενισχυτη που αυριο παει για Βαψιμο..
Το Δευτερο προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν εχω Κεραια.. Και δυστυχως εδω ειναι Γερμανια και σε πιανουν πολυ ευκολα και γρηγορα.. Αν και η Πειρατικη Ραδιοφωνια δεν τιμωρειται στα Δικαστηρια αλλα αν σε πιασουν Πληρωνεις ενα Προστιμο γυρω στα 1200 Ευρω και σου δινουν τα Μηχανηματα σου πισω!! Αν σε ξαναπιασουν πληρωνεις παλι τα ιδια και αυτο γινεται συνεχεια.. Φυσικα δεν εχεις κανενα Προβλημα στο ποινικο σου Μητρωο,γιατι η Ραδιο Πειρατεια δεν ειναι ποινικο Αδικημα αλλα κατι σαν Παρανομο Παρκαρισμα..Για να επιστρεψω στο ερωτημα μου θελω να βρω καποιον Τροπο να δοκιμασω το μηχανημα αλλα Χωρις κεραια θα καψω σιγουρα τις Λυχνιες(509)..Το Τριτο μου προβλημα ειναι που συνδεεται Η Κεραια στον Πομπο.. Μετα τον Διαμορφωτη η ταση πηγαινει μεσω ενος Μεγαλου RF Τσοκ κατ ευθειαν στις Ανοδους των Λυχνιων εξοδου!! Μετα.. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!! Ελπιζω οι Φωτογραφιες να ειναι κατατοπιστηκες και να μην σας κουρασα.. Χαιρετισμους Χρηστος..

----------


## kostas30

φιλε μου  yet   βρηκα χρονο να σου πω πως θα το συνδεσης 

Ο πομπος  σου εχει πισω 2  μπορνες , η κοκκινη  ειναι η  υψηλη  ταση και η μαυρη  συνδεεται με το τσοκ της ανοδου .   Η κοκκινη δηλαδη  η υψηλη ταση συνδεεται  στο  0 του διαμορφωτη  του 100αρη  που απ οτι βλεπω  ειναι η κοκκινη μπορνα που γραφει επανω  (+). τωρα η μαυρη μπορνα συνδεεται  σε μια απο τις μαυρες μπορνες  του 100αρη  αναλογα με την  υψηλη  ταση που εχεις και το ρευμα που τραβας  στην ανοδο  δοκιμασετες   και οπου εχεις  την πιο δυνατη και καθαρη ακουστηκοτητα αστην εκει  διοτη δεν γνωριζω ποσα ΚΩ  συνθετης   αντιστασης ειναι  η καθε ληψη  επισης  δεν γνωριζω τη υψηλη ταση εχεις  και ποσο ρευμα θα τραβηξεις  στις  509 για να σου πω ποσα  ΚΩ θες οκ.?

στην εξοδο του διαμορφωτη δεν θα μετρησεις  ΚΩ αλλα  ΟΗΜ  μην ξεχνας οτι ειναι συνθετη  αντισταση φιλε μου.  οι μπορνες   που ειναι επανω στο σασι του 100αρη  ειναι  ξεχωριστο  τυλιγμα  4 εως  8 οημ συνθετης αντιστασης   για να μπορεις να βαλεις  μεγαφωνο  και να παρει αναδραση.

 ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΛΙΓΑ  :OK:

----------


## yet!

Αγαπητε Κωστα σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις Κατατοπιστικες Απαντησεις σου!!! Με βοηθησες πολυ.. Ξερεις ετσι το ειχα σκεφτει και εγω αλλα δεν ημουν απολυτα σιγουρος.. Για αυτο ενα χερι βοηθειας απο καποιον που ξερει καλυτερα, δινει παντα θαρος.. 
Παντα στην διαθεση σου.. Με εκτιμηση.. Χρηστος.  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## yet!

Αυτο ειναι το Στουντιο μου σε μια μικρη Πολη στην Γερμανια..Βγαινω στα Fm με ενα μικρο μηχανημα Τρανζιστορ Στερεο και σε λιγες μερες RDS, στα 18 με 20 Βαττ..Λογω οτι εδω που μενω υπαρχουν ακομα κενες Συχνοτητες ακουγομαι αρκετα μακρυα..Αλλα παντα με μετρο και σοβαρα..Δυστυχως στην Γερμανικη γλωσσα, γιατι αν εξεπεμπα στα Ελληνικα,οι Γερμανοι θα με ειχαν μαντρωσει εδω και καιρο.. Ελπιζω να καταλαβαινετε το γιατι....Ο αριστερος υπολογιστης ειναι το Automation Software με  Mp3 και Jingles.. Ο δεξιος ειναι για Ιντερνετ, Ειδησεις, κλπ..  O μικτης εχει και Telefonhybrid δικιας μου κατασκευης.. Αυτο πανω απο τον Μικτη ειναι ενα Limiter που κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια γιατι η ενταση παραμενει σταθερη σε ολη την διαρκεια της Εκπομπης ανεξαρτητου εντασης των Mp3 η Φωνης.. Αμα δουλεψεις μια φορα με κατι τετοιο..δεν το αφηνεις με τιποτα..Αυτα λοιπον παιδια.. Σας ευχομαι καλες κατασκευες και Εκπομπες.. Με Εκτιμηση Χρηστος..

----------


## _ab

Συγνωμη για μια ασχετη ερωτηση......  :Embarassed:  Τι σημαινει το yet?Φανταζομαι ειναι γερμανικη λεξη....Βεβαια δεν νομιζω να εχει την ιδια ενοια με την αγγλικη...  :Shocked:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## yet!

Αγαπητε μου φιλε  ab  σεβομαι την ερωτηση σου που δεν ειναι καθολου ασχετη! Το YET ειναι ενα παρατσουκλι μου απο τον καιρο που εξεπεμπα στην Αθηνα ( Παγκρατι - Καισαριανη )στα Μεσαια τον...περασμενο Αιωνα... γυρω στο 1977... Οταν λοιπον αρχιζα την Εκπομπη μου εβαζα σαν Σημα το Rock Τραγουδι των " Bachman-Turner-Overdrive" YOU AINT SEEN NOTHING YET. Επειδη τυνχανει να ειμαι και Μουσικος,καναμε εκεινα τα Χρονια οπως πολλα αλλα Ελληνικα Ροκ Συγκροτηματα μερικες Συναυλιες σε Κινηματογραφους και οταν παιζαμε το συνγκεκριμενο Τραγουδι,εγω σαν Ντραμερ τα...εδινα ολα!! Ετσι λοιπον απο το Ονομα του τραγουδιου και την καταληξη του σε YET με φωναζαν ολοι ετσι..και μου εμεινε..Ειναι πραγματικα η Αγγλικη λεξη.. Ευτυχως για εμενα δεν θα χρησιμοποιηουσα ποτε ενα Γερμανικο ψευδωνυμο, γιατι παραμενω εστω και μετα απο 30 Χρονια πιστος στις Αρχες και στα βιωματα απο την Ελλαδα μας.. Περασα τοτε πολυ Ωραια Χρονια και δυστυχως λογω προβληματων υγειας δεν μπορω να επισκεπτω την Χωρα μας και αναγκαστικα  εχω μεινει με τις Ωραιες αναμνησεις και με την Νοσταλγια της Αθηνας.. Με εκτιμηση.. Χρηστος...

----------


## radioamateur

Yet τι κεραια χρησιμοποιείς για εκπομπή & αν μπορείς να μας δώσεις μια ιδέα του ραδιοφωνικής μπάντας όσον αφορά την ισχύ εκπομπής των σταθμών στην περιοχή σου.Υπάρχουν άλλοι ερασιτέχνες στα FM ή στα AM στη Γερμανία;Φαντάζομαι πως όχι. Όσον αφορά τον ερασιτέχνη που άκουσες φαντάζομαι ότι θα είναι κάποιος από τη Βόρεια Ελλάδα που όντως δουλεύει όπως φαίνεται πολύ μεγάλα μηχανήματα διότι εδώ στην Αθήνα λαμβάνεται ώς τοπικό σήμα όταν κάνει εκπομπές και ακούγεται και στην Ευρωπη.

----------


## yet!

Αγαπητε  Radioamteur η Κεραια μου ειναι μια Ground Plane 1/4 Lamda και μου κοστισε 38 Ευρω συν εξοδα αποστολης.. Τα στασιμα μου ειναι 1 το 1,9.. Δεν συντονιζεται καλυτερα..Εγω βγαινω καθε Σαββατο και Κυριακη  για μιαμιση περιπου Ωρα στους 92,2.. Εδω που μενω ειναι μια μικρη πολη στα ΓερμανοΕλβετοΑυστριακα Συνορα.. Οι τοπικοι σταθμοι εκπεμπουν στα FM με ισχυ απο 25 εως 100 Βαττ..
Δυστυχως για λογους ακροαματικοτητας οι Ελβετικοι και Αυστριακοι Σταθμοι εκπεμπουν με πολυ μεγαλυτερη Ισχυ! Ποσο ομως δεν ειμαι σε θεση να γνωριζω.. Οι Πομποι δεν ειναι Ιδιωτικοι αλλα ενοικιασμενοι απο την Deutsche Telekomm κατι σαν τον ΟΤΕ τον δικο μας.. Σε καθε μεγαλη Πολη υπαρχει Ενας Πυργος που ανηκει στην  Deutsche Telekomm  και εκει υπαρχουν οι κεραιες και οι Πομποι..  Επισης η ιδια Εταιρια τοποθετει Πομπους και Κεραιες σε Υψωματα και τα ενοικιαζει στους διαφορους σταθμους.. Το σημα φτανει με Link η Τηλ. γραμμη απο τα διαφορα Στουντιο..Στις  πολυ Μεγαλες πολεις ομως τα πραγματα ειναι διαφορετικα.. Δεν υπαρχουν πολλες ελευθερες Συχνοτητες αλλα υπαρχουν και Πειρατες..  :Wink:  Εδω που ειμαι εγω μενω απο το 1985 και δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε Πειρατικο Σταθμο.. Εγω ειμαι ο μονος Τολμηρος που εκπεμπει Παρανομα.. Αλλα κανω Σοβαρη, Στερεο εκπομπη με Ειδησεις, Καιρο, Αθλητικα,Charts, Ακροατες στο Τηλεφωνο, πολλα Jingles κλπ..Συντομα θα εχω και καλο RDS..Οταν βρω καιρο θα ανεβασω ενα ΜΠ3 στην Ιστιοσελιδα μου απο την εκπομπη μου για Παραδειγμα.. Ευτυχως ο Πομπος μου ειναι μικρης ισχυος και καλη κατασκευη χωρις καθολου αρμονικες και δεν ενοχλω κανεναν..Αλλα παντα ζω με τον Φοβο οτι καποτε θα με κλεισουν.. Δεν πηγαινεις στα Δικαστηρια αλλα πληρωνεις Τσουχτερο Προστιμο.. Τωρα οσο αφορα τα ΑΜ , εδω εχουν πεθανει.. Ακους σχεδον μονο ξενους σταθμους.. Οταν ακουσα τον Ελληνα, πραγματικα συγκινήθηκα.. Τον ακουγα ενω εκανε συνομιλια αλλα με διαλειψεις,,Καποια στιγμη χαθηκε..Αυτα λοιπον απο την Γερμανια.. Ελπιζω να σε καλυψα.. Παντα στην διαθεση σου.. Με εκτιμηση.. Χρηστος

----------


## Killo_Watt

Έχω πάρει και εγώ αυτό το kit από την c&a αλλά δεν το έχω κατασκευάσει ακόμα άμα σου είναι εύκολο βγάλε κανα δυο φωτογραφίες με ενδιαφέρει να δω τον πυκνωτή διελεύσεως στο θώρακα και την στερέωση της ψήκτρας στο τρανζίστορ εξόδου. Ακόμα όποια άλλη συμβουλή για το εν λόγω μηχάνημα ευπρόσδεκτη

----------


## _ab

Φιλε yet πως εχεις συνδεσει το on air?  :Embarassed:  Στον μικτη?Και κατι ακομα γιατι εχεις τοσο μεγαλο μικροφωνο?  :Question:   :Embarassed:

----------


## yet!

Αγαπητε  Kilowatt  αυτην την εβδομαδα περιμενω να ερθει το Stereo&RDS που εχω παραγγειλει.. Μολις ερθει θα ανοιξω το μηχανημα γιατι ειναι σε μεταλικο Κουτι και θα τραβηξω κανα δυο Φωτο.. Αλλα μην περιμενεις πολλα να δεις γιατι ο Πoμπος ειναι Βιδωμενος μεσα στο κουτι..θα προσπαθησω για το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα..
Σε εσενα ab.. Το on air το εχω συνδεσει στον μικτη γιατι εχει δυο εξοδους 220 Βολτ.. Αυτο ομως δεν ειναι τοσο βασικο.. Το μικροφωνο ειναι ενα απλο, αλλα καλο Shure, και αυτο που βλεπεις ειναι ενα ειδικο Καλυμα που Χρησιμοποιουν ολοι οι Τηλεοπτικοι και Ραδιοφωνικοι σταθμοι.. Κανει καλη δουλεια γαιτι περιοριζει τελειως τον Θορυβο που προερχεται απο τα ανεμιστηρακια των Υπολογιστων, καθως και την ανασα της Φωνης κατα την εκπομπη..
Με εκτιμηση..Χρηστος

----------


## _ab

Τελικα οσο ρωτας μαθαινεις.......  :Wink:  Δεν ειχα ιδεα τι μπορει να κανει το καλυμματακι αυτο.......  :Embarassed:  Και κατι τελευταιο συγνωνη εαν γινομαι κουραστικος....δηλαδη ο μικτης μολις αναβασεις το volume αναβει το φως?δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα πως λειτουργει....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## yet!

Φιλε ab  δεν γινεσαι κουραστικος.. Για αυτο ειναι το Φορουμ.. και εγω το ξεφυλιζω καθε ημερα μαθαινοντας ολο και περισσοτερα πραγματα.. Λοιπον.. Δυο Στερεο εισοδoi του Μικτη εχουν συνδεδεμενα εσωτερικα στα συρομενα Volume απο εναν Φωτοδιακοπτη , ο οποιος ανοιγει εναν Ρελε και αυτος με την σειρα του δινει στο πισω μερος του Μικτη 220 Βολτ.. Ετσι λοιπον μολις ανοιξουμε  λιγο το Volume εχω 220 Βολτ στην ειδικη Μπριζα του ΜΙκτη.. Εκει εσυνδεσα το Φως και μολις ανοιξω το Volume οπου ειναι συνδεδεμενος ο υπολογιστης με τα Mp3 και Jingles ανναβει αυτοματως και το ON AIR.. Θα μπορουσα  να το συνδεσω και σε μια αλλη εισοδο του Μικτη αλλα ο Υπολογιστης ειναι παντα ON AIR γιατι τον χρειαζομαι για τα Mp3 οπου η Μιξη γινεται αυτοματα μεσω του Προγραμματος Αυτοματισμου. Αυτο ομως με το Φως λειτουργικα ειναι περισσοτερο... Παιχνιδι και δεν χρησιμευει σε τιποτα πραγματικα.. Σε ενα ομως Επαγγελματικο  Στουντιο ειναι απολυτα απαραιτητο γιατι εκει υπαρχουν πολλα Στουντιο και οι εκει εργαζομενοι πληροφορουνται αν επιτρεπεται να ενοχλησουν η οχι.. Εαν καποια φορα επισκευτεις την ΕΡΤ θα δεις οτι τετοια Φωτα ειναι τοποθετημενα εξω απο καθε Στουντιο.. Οταν ημουν στην Αθηνα επισκευτηκα οχι μονο την ΕΡΤ αλλα το Mega στο Συνταγμα,  το  παλαιο Sky στο Φαληρο, τον Antenna  καπου στα Μεσογεια, και τον Καρατζαφερη  στην Καλιθεα νομιζω.. Παντου κρεμεται το  ON AIR εξω απο το Στουντιο.. Οι καλυτερες εντυπωσεις μου εμειναν απο την ΕΡΤ οπου εκει εκανα Βολτες 3 Ωρες περιπου σε ολους τους οροφους χωρις να με ενοχλησει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ.. Μονο οταν μπηκα στην εισοδο με ερωτησε καποιος Αργοσχολος τι επιθυμω.. Εγω του απαντησα οτι θελω τις Συχνοτητες για τα Βραχεα.. Με εστειλε στον δευτερο νομιζω οροφο και ετσι αρχισα την Περιπλανηση μου..  Μπατε σκυλοι αλεστε.. εκει μεσα.. Αλλα ολα αυτα πριν απο περιπου 8 Χρονια..  Με εκτιμηση.. Χρηστος

----------


## radioamateur

Φίλε ΥΕΤ φαινεται ότι όπου υπάρχει ελληνικό στοιχείο υπάρχει και ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός.Φαντάσου να βγάλεις και καμιά λαμπίτσα τύπου cx στον αέρα θα ακούγεσαι σφαίρα.H γνώμη μου ειναι πάντως να παίξεις με τις κεραίες εκπομπής.Καλύτερα να πειραματιστείς με μια κεραία τύπου 5/8 ή 2x 5/8. Απαιτείται  όπως έχω αναφέρει σε άλλο post & λίγη φαντασία αναφορικά με το θέμα μηχανικής και σίγουρα πρόκειται για μια κοινή ραδιοερασιτεχνική κεραία.Στο παρελθόν το περιοδικό τεχνική εκλογή δημοσίευσε ένα τέτοιο σχέδιο στο οποίο η προσαρμογή του μαστίγου γινόταν με τη βοήθεια ενός κομματιού rg58 ή rg8 ανάλογα με την ισχύ εκπομπής.Προσωπικά εμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένος όταν την κατασκεύασα διότι και τα στάσιμα παρέμειναν χαμηλά σε μεγάλο εύρος συχνοτήτων και "ακουγόταν" μακρια με μικρή ισχύ φαντάσου να    :Shocked:  σηκώσεις φορτιο  :Shocked:  .Το μόνο που παρατήρησα ήταν ότι η γέφυρα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται άκριβώς κάτω από την κεραια κατα το συντονισμό διότι μόνο έτσι έκανα την ιδανικη προσαρμογή 1:1.Μπορείς να την κατασκευάσεις με 4,8 ή περισσότερα radials και σίγουρα με σωληνάκια αλουμινίου διαμέτρου 8mm για radials ενω για μαστίγιο ίσως χρησιμοποιόντας καποιο μεγαλυτερης διαμέτρου.Διαφορετικά φτιάχνεις μια ωραία collinear με διπολάκια gamma match σχέδιο της οποία μπορείς να βρείς στο δικτυακό τόπο http://www.qsl.net/sv1bsx/homebrew.html όπως και άλλες χρήσιμες κατασκευες.O ερασιτέχνης που άκουσες μάλλον  εκπέμπει τακτικά όπως φαίνεται απο τη Βόρειο Ελλάδα, αρα πιθανόν να τον ξανακούσεις πάνω απο τους 1600 βεβαια.Πειραματίσου με τις κεραίες και σίγουρα η εμβέλεια θα αυξηθεί σημαντικα για να μην πω   :Very Happy:  σίγουρα  :Very Happy:  .

----------


## AKIS

Φιλε radioamateur
Μηπως εννοεις τον ιντεrnational απo kiλκις ?γιατι εγω που ειμαι κντα στην λειβαδεια το ακουω<<καμπανα>>

----------


## radioamateur

Yes!!!

----------


## yet!

Αγαπητε Radioamateur σε ευχαριστω για τις ιδεες σου.. Ενας ισχυροτερος Πομπος με λαμπες δεν θα ηταν και τοσο καλος γιατι οπως θα ξερεις και εσυ οι λυχνιες αν δεν κατασκευαστουν σωστα, θα εκπεμπουν πολλες αρμονικες.. Αυτο θα ηταν πολυ επικυνδινο γιατι οι αγαπητοι μου Γειτονες θα με κατεδιδαν αμεσως και αυτο θα εσημανε το τελος της Πειρατικης μου καριερας.. Στην αποθηκη μου εχω μια παλαια κατασκευη για FM με μια 6146 αυτοταλαντωτη αλλα οταν επεμπω με αυτην, γεμιζει ολη η μπαντα με αρμονικες και εχω πολυ Βομβο.. Ασε που η διαμορφωση ειναι χαλια.. Οσο για την Κεραια ειναι μεγαλο Προβλημα γιατι η στεγη του σπιτιου μου ειναι απο..κεραμιδια και για να ανεβεις εκει να κανεις Ρυθμισεις πρεπει να εισαι..ΓΑΤΟΣ η να εχεις δουλεψει σε Τσιρκο... Επειδη εγω ουτε Γατος ειμαι αλλα και χωρις ...προυπηρεσια σε Τσιρκο (Μην γελατε τωρα..) και Υψοφοβια εχω, οταν θελω να αλλαξω κατι στην Κεραια φωναζω εναν ειδικο Τεχνιτη που τοποθετει Δορυφορικες Κεραιες, τον δενω καλα με ενα σχοινι για να μην μου πεσει και εχω αλλα τραβηγματα, και του δινω και 50 Ευρω για την δουλεια του... Οπως καταλαβαινεις ολα του γαμου δυσκολα.. Ετσι λοιπον πρεπει να ειμαι ευχαριστημενος οπως ειναι τα πραγματα και να ευχαριστω τον Θεο που δεν με εχουν μαντρωσει ακομα.. Οσο για τον Αγαπητο μας φιλο Ελληνα που ακουσα στα Μεσαια, προσπαθησα πολλες φορες να τον ξαναακουσω αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα.. Αλλα προσπαθω συνεχεια.. Ιδιως τα Σαββατα βραδυ.. Αυτα λοιπον φιλε μου.. Με εκτιμηση.. Χρηστος..

----------


## radioamateur

Αγαπητέ φίλε YET αν κατάλαβα καλα μαλλον οι πειραματισμοί σου ανάγονται στους άθλους του Ηρακλή.Ισως δεν διευκρινησα κάτι σχετικά με τη λαμπα.Εννοούσα να κατασκευάσεις κανένα linear με καμια 8940,4cx250b,4cx400 κτλ για να μπορέσεις να το οδηγήσεις άνετα με το PLL σου.Πιστεύω ότι με τη σωστή οδήγηση και κάποιο φίλτρο αρμονικών στην έξοδο δεν θα έχεις κανένα απολύτως προβλημα.Στις γιορτές μπορείς να εκπλήσσεις το ακροατήριο σου με την ισχυρότητα του σήματος οι οποίοι φαντάζομαι ότι κατά ένα μεγαλο ποσοστό θα είναι και Έλληνες!!!Μια ground plane κατασκευασμένη απο τεφλόν αντέχει άνετα την ισχύ των 500 watts και άνω με κάθοδο RG213,214,225 κτλ.Αλήθεια γνωρίζεις κάποιο αντίστοιχο αξιόλογο γερμανικό δικτυακό τόπο, ανάλογο του hlektronika σχετικό με rf κατασκευές για τα fm με σχέδια;
Τον τελευταίο καιρό τον ερασιτέχνη που αναφέρες τον ακούω τακτικότατα.Δεν γνωριζω αν κάνει κατευθυνόμενη εκπομπή.Αρα το πιθανότερο τώρα που το καλοκαίρι ανήγει η ιονόσφαιρα να περνάει καλύτερα φαντάζομαι.
Καλές εκπομπές φίλε!

----------


## yet!

Αχ, φιλε RADIOAMATEUR.. Μην με βαζεις σε Πειρασμους... Εδω που μενω ειναι γυρω γυρω σπιτα.. Εαν εχεις μεγαλη Εξοδο οτι φιλτρο και να βαλεις, αρμονικες θα εχεις.. Δεν θελω να ενοχλησω τους Γειτονες.. Εξ αλλου δεν θα ειναι σωστο αλλα προκλητικο να βγαινω με τοσο μεγαλη Ισχυ, την στιγμη που οι Τοπικοι σταθμοι βγαινουν με 25 εως 100 Βαττ.. Οσο για το κοινο μου, ειναι περισσοτεροι Γερμανοι παρα Ελληνες.. Ο λογος ειναι οτι δεν μεταδιδω πολλα Ελληνικα Τραγουδια γιατι τοτε θα ηταν Φως Φαναρι ποιος ειναι ο Πειρατης!! Οι περισσοτεροι Ελληνες ακροατες ειναι νεα Παιδια που ερχονται τακτικα σε εμενα και τους γραφω Ελληνικα Τραγουδια η τους φτειαχνω Ελληνικα Ringtones για τα κινητα τους..Τους αρεσει πολυ οταν κανει Εκπομπη ο 14χρονος γιος μου γιατι βαζει Charts και Black Musik, ενω εγω παιζω Τραγουδια του 60,70 και 90..Εξ αλλου το ωραιο ειναι με μικρη Ισχυ να ακουγεσαι αρκετα μακρυα, και αυτο ειναι το οραμα μου.. Ενας μικρος Πειρατικος Σταθμος που με μικρη Ισχυ ακουγεται ικανοποιητικα και απο πλευρας Προγραμματος,Σοβαροτητας και Τεχνικης, δεν εχει να ζηλεψει τιποτα απο τους μεγαλους Κρατικους η Ιδιωτικους Σταθμους..Για μενα μετραει παρισσοτερο η Τεχνικη Καταρτιση και ο Επαγγελματισμος παρα τα πολλα Βαττ.. Και αν καποτε με πιασουν δεν θα μπορουν να με κατηγορησουν για Αλχημισμο η για παρασιτα, αλλα απλα θα εχω την συνειδηση μου ησυχη οτι αυτα που εκανα ηταν σωστα και με σχεδιο..Αυτος ειναι επισης ο λογος που εχω καταρτισει τον Πειρατικο σταθμο μου με τοσα επαγγελματικα μεσα.. (Καλο Μικτη, Λιμιτερ, Κομπρεσσορα,Στερεο, RDS,Προγραμμα Αυτοματισμου,Επαγγελματικα Cd Player,κλπ..) Και τελικα ξερεις κατι; Εαν οι αγαπητοι μας φιλοι που εκπεμπουν στη Αθηνα, Κρατικοι ,Ιδιωτικοι και Πειρατικοι, ειχαν το ιδιο σκεπτικο με εμενα, τοτε σιγουρα δεν θα υπηρχε αυτο το Χαος που υπαρχει σημερα!! Κατα την τελευταια μου επισκεψη στην κατα τα αλλα ωραια μας Αθηνα, πριν οκτω Χρονια, εφτειαξα το αυτοταλαντωτο που σου ελεγα με την 6146 και προσπαθησα με ενα καλα συντονισμενο Διπολακι να εκπεμψω.ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ: Εμβελεια γυρω στα 2 οικοδομικα τετραγωνα.. Κριμα..Ισως εσυ και πολοι αλλοι φιλοι του Φορουμ να με κατηγορησουν οτι ειμαι Ουτοποιος και ονειρευτης.. Αλλα εγω ειμαι Ρεαλιστης και βλεπω τα Πραγματα οπως ειναι.. Εχω ομως και τις ιδεες μου πως θα ηταν καλυτερα.. Γραφτε την γνωμη σας για αυτα που σας λεω και πως βλεπετε εσεις τα Πραγματα στην Ελλαδα και κυριως στις μεγαλες πολεις..Δεκτη καθε κριτικη και συζητηση.. Με εκτιμηση Χρηστος..  :Wink:

----------


## GREG

YET αυτος που ακους ειναι ο national απο παραλια Kομοτινης φαναρι. Έχει 6 813 ακουγεται καμπανα στην ελλάδα αλλα εγω τον εχω ακουσει και απο βορεια ιταλια  πρεπει να βαραει αρκετα μεσα στην europe

----------


## AKIS

στην βοιωτια <<καμπανιζει>>!!
αραγε ποσα watt na βγαζει!!!?????

----------


## GREG

YET  ΑΝ σκεφτοντουσαν ολοι σαν εσενα τα πραγματα θα ηταν καλυτερα στην Ελλαδα παντου.........παντως πιστευω οτι εισαι γνησιος ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ με Επαγγελματικο προσανατολισμο ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ο σταθμος σου θαναι απο τους καλυτερους εκει οπου ακουγεται .....  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## radioamateur

Εγώ πάντως αγαπητε YET ειμαι υπέρ των ελληνικών προϊ'οντων.Αρα θα θεωρούσα μεγάλη τιμή να ρίξω μια "ηρωική τάπα" σε γερμανικό σταθμό για καθαρά ιστορικούς και μόνο λόγους.Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα φίλτατε οτι οι νόμοι στην Γερμανία δεν είναι εικονικοί.Αρα οπως σε κάθε σοβαρό αγώνα οι όροι του παιχνιδιου τηρούνται αρα και το ραδιοτηλεοπτικό τοπίο φαντάζομαι ότι είναι πολυ συγκεκριμένο από κάθε οπτική γωνία.Παντως με τη πρώτη ευκαιρία παίξε ίσως και με κάποιο δεύτερο μηχάνημα για να καλύπτεις όσο το δυνατο μεγαλυτερη γεωγραφική περιοχή ενδεχομενως σε παράπλευρη συχνότητα όπως κανουν όλοι οι μεγάλοι σοβαροί σταθμοί πχ. εκπέμπεις στους 92,2 +-200 ΚΗΖ συντονίζεις το δεύτερο να παίζει εστω και μικρό σε ισχύ αλλά με διαφορετικό "τύπο κεραίας".
Εφόσον δεν παίζεις διαφημίσεις φαντάζομαι ότι δεν έχεις λόγο να φοβάσαι κατι διότι δεν στερείς από κανένα τίποτα πλην του κοινού που φαντάζομαι ότι θα είναι πολυ περισσότερο σε σχέση με τις εμπορικές κονσέρβες που σερβίρονται.Πιστεύω ότι μονο άτομα που πραγματικά αγάπησαν το ραδιόφωνο είχαν επιτυχία με απήχυση στις εκπομπές τους.Στην Αθήνα γίνονται ακόμα προσπάθεις ανάλογες απο συγκεκριμένους ερασιτεχνικούς σταθμους οι οποιοι ξεχωρίζουν από τις υψηλές ακροαματικότητες επειδή ακριβώς είναι γνήσιοι τιτλο που σου απονέμεται χωρίς αμφισβήτηση.Στην Αθηνα το μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό γιατί ο αυτοσκοπός ορισμένων δήθεν ερασιτεχνικών με πολλα KW είναι το εμπορικός και μόνο.Ελπίζω τώρα με το Ευρωσύνταγμα κάτι πραγματικά να αλλάξει.

----------


## yet!

Αγαπητε φιλε Greg χαιρομαι που σκεπτεσαι ετσι..   :Very Happy:  Εχω διαβασει πολλα αρθρα εδω στο Φορυμ και βλεπω οτι και πολλοι  καλοι Ραδιοερασιτεχνες σκεπτονται οπως εσυ.. Εγω δεν κατηγορω κανεναν που εχει και κατασκευαζει  μηχανηματα με πολλα Βαττ.. Στο χαος που επικρατει οπως λεει ο φιλος μας RADIOAMATEUR πραγματικα το μεγαλο ψαρι τρωει το μικρο.. Ισως με το ευροσυνταγμα τα πραγματα αλλαξουν, κατι που δυστυχως δεν πιστευω.. Δυστυχως φιλε RADIOAMATEUR τα πραγματα εδω στην Γερμανια ειναι τελειως διαφορετικα απο οτι στην Ελλαδα.. Εαν δεν το εχεις ζησει 20 Χρονια οπως εγω δεν θα μπορεις να το καταλαβεις.. Εγω εμαθα να σεβομαι τον πλησιον μου και τον κοπο του αλλου... Γιατι να κανω μια ηρωικη Ταπα στον γερμανικο σταθμο που δεν μου εχει κανει τιποτα; Εδω στην Γερμανια δεν αισθανομαι σαν το σπιτι μου αλλα απλα σαν καλεσμενος.. Για αυτο ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να σεβαστω την φιλοξενια τους και να μην τους δημιουργω Προβληματα.. Το ιδιο θα εκανα αν ημουν σε καποια αλλη ξενη Χωρα.. Με το να εκπεμπω κανω κατι που αντιτιθεται στους Νομους της Χωρας τους, αλλα αν αυτο που κανω ειναι καλο και δεν ενοχλει τους αλλους,τοτε θα αναγνωριστω και ισως να μην με πειραξει κανεις! Θα ηθελα να σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα και σε παρακαλω απαντησε μου: Στην Ελλαδα ζουν πολλοι Αλβανοι, Σκοπιανοι, και λοιποι  ξενοι εργαζομενοι διαφορων Εθνικοτητων.. Ας πουμε οτι καποιος απο αυτους μια καλην ημερα φτειαχνει εναν Πομπο στα Μεσαια η στα  FM με ισχυ 1 η 2 Kilowatt..Αρχιζει απο το πρωι μεχρι το Βραδυ να επεμπει στην Γλωσσα της Πατριδας του, να βαζει τον Εθνικο Υμνο του και τα τοπικα Τραγουδια του ,και να κανει Ταπες στους διαφορους Σταθμους Κρατικους και μη.. Φυσικα επειδη εκπεμπει πχ, απο το Παγκρατι ενοχλει τους γειτονες με το ισχυρο σημα του και τις αρμονικες του.. Τωρα πες μου σε παρακαλω, τι θα σκεφτεις εσυ και οι υπολοιποι Ελληνες για αυτο το Ατομο;;;Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολοι σας, οπως και εγω, θα αντιδρουσατε τελειως αρνητικα!! Ετσι λοιπον και εγω σεβομαι τον Τοπικο Ραδιοσταθμο που ενω εκπεμπει με.. μολις 100 Βαττακια  ακουγεται μακρυα και καλα!! Και δεν θελω να νομιζεις οτι εγω ειμαι συμφωνος με το Ιστορικο παρελθον των Γερμανων η μου αρεσει ο Χαρακτηρας τους.. Εντελως το αντιθετο..Η σκληροτητα τους δεν περιγραφεται..Απλα Σεβομαι την φιλοξενια τους..αλλα και εχω παραμεινει 100 τις 100 ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ!!!!Ελπιζω να με καταλαβαινεις..Ξεχασα ακομα να σας πω οτι το Ραδοφωνο εδω ειναι αρκετα καλο, καθολου πολιτικοποιημενο, με πολυ λιγες διαφημησεις, και με Ποικιλία  Προγραμματος.. Ισως να σου φανει παραξενο, αλλα εγω ακουω πολυ Ελληνικο Ραδιοφωνο Δορυφορικα.. Μου αρεσει πολυ ο Σκαυ ,αλλα αντιδρω με την πολιτικοποιηση του.. Το καλο ειναι οτι εχει πολλες Ειδησεις, συνετευξεις, και αυτο ολο το Βραδυ.. Ακουω πολυ επισης και Σπορ FM.. Οσο για μουσικη, ακουω εναν Αυστριακο Σταθμο ,τον Radio Voralberg.. Με εκφραζει γιατι παιζει Μουσικη για ολα τα Γουστα... Χωρις Διαφημησεις!!! Τον ζηλευω και επιθυμω να τον φτασω..  Κριμα που δεν μπορω να ερθω στην Ελλαδα μας.. Θα μου αρεσε πολυ να κανω μια εκτενη συζητηση μαζι σου περι του Θεματος.. Ισως καπου στην Παραλια ( Πχ.Τουρκολιμανο, Καστελλα,εκει πηγαινα τακτικα...) ,με ενα καλο κοκινελι και μεζε...  :Wink:   :Wink:  Με εκτιμηση.. Χρηστος..

----------


## GREG

ΓΙΑΣΟΥ ρε συ Χρηστο ..... Καλα τα λες γιαυτο σου λεω κανεις δεν σκεφτεται ετσι ουτε εγω ακομα.......καλες Εκμπομπες........

----------


## yet!

> Έχω πάρει και εγώ αυτό το kit από την c&a αλλά δεν το έχω κατασκευάσει ακόμα άμα σου είναι εύκολο βγάλε κανα δυο φωτογραφίες με ενδιαφέρει να δω τον πυκνωτή διελεύσεως στο θώρακα και την στερέωση της ψήκτρας στο τρανζίστορ εξόδου. Ακόμα όποια άλλη συμβουλή για το εν λόγω μηχάνημα ευπρόσδεκτη



Αγαπητε KILOWATT..Οπως σου υποσχεθηκα εβγαλα μερικες Φωτο απο τον Πομπο μου.. Δεν Ξερω αν θελεις να φτειαξεις τον Ιδιο.. Δεν θα στο συνιστουσα ομως γιατι η C+A εχει ενα ετοιμο PLL στα 30 WATT με 220 Ευρω..Εγω με αυτο το μηχανημα δεν εχω προβληματα και εχει μια πολυ καλη Διαμορφωση και σχεδον καθολου Αρμονικες..Αλλα ισχυς του δεν ξεπερναει τα περιπου 18 Βαττ..Μονο το τελευταιο STEREO RDS ENCODER που παρηγγειλα προσφατα απο την Ολανδια δεν μου δινει το αποτελεσμα που θελω εγω.. Αλλα πιο πολλα για αυτο συντομα  στο αλλο Θεμα με τιτλο "RDS ENCODER!!!"
Δυστυχως οι Φωτο δεν ειναι τοσο κατοπιστικες,αλλα εκανα το καλυτερο δυνατο.. Εαν Χρειαστεις κατι γραψε μου.. 
Χαιρετισμους στον Φιλο μου GREG που τον ευχαριστω για τα καλα του λογια..
Με εκτιμηση Χρηστος..

----------


## Killo_Watt

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αν μπορείς περίγραψε μου πώς είναι ο πυκνωτής διελεύσεως γιατί εμένα εδώ το μόνο εξάρτημα που μου περισσεύει είναι ένα που μοιάζει με δίοδο… Σαν πομπός συντονίζετε εύκολα??? (σιγά σιγά θα φτιάξω έναν με pll να βρω την ησυχία μου)

----------


## yet!

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αν μπορείς περίγραψε μου πώς είναι ο πυκνωτής διελεύσεως γιατί εμένα εδώ το μόνο εξάρτημα που μου περισσεύει είναι ένα που μοιάζει με δίοδο… Σαν πομπός συντονίζετε εύκολα??? (σιγά σιγά θα φτιάξω έναν με pll να βρω την ησυχία μου)



Αχ φιλε μου.. Το μηχανημα το εχω κλεισει.. Αλλα πες μου πιος ειναι ο Πυκνωτης διελευσης στο σχεδιο.ΠΧ ο C8 η  C10.Εαν εχεις μια φωτογραφεια του εξαρτηματος που εχει μεινει στειλτην για να με βοηθησεις λιγο.. και στην αναγκη ανοιγω το μηχανημα την Κυριακη.. Ξερεις δεν θελω να το ξανανοιξω γιατι απο το πολυ ανοιξε κλεισε εχουν..(μην γελασεις..) ξεθωρειασει οι..βιδες και επειδη εγω ειμαι* τελειομανης*(σε βλεπω που γελας ακομη!) τις ξαναεβαψα μαυρες!! Αλλα αν δεν βρουμε ακρη , το ξανανοιγω παλι.. Μηπως αυτο που εμεινε ειναι η ΖΕΝΕΡ ΔΙΟΔΟΣ για την σταθεροποιηση Τασης στην Ταλαντωση,που κολιεται ΜΕΣΑ στο Μεταλικο διαχωριστικο (Ψυκτη);; Αυτη ειναι ενα πολυ βασικο εξαρτημα γιατι σταθεροποιει την  Ταση στην Ταλαντωση, και ετσι εχεις πολυ καλη σταθεροτητα στην Συχνοτητα.. Εγω οταν τον ανοιγω ειμαι στους 92,2 και εκει μενω οσο και αν ζεσταθει.. Στην Σταθεροτητα δεν εχω κανενα Προβλημα... Οσο για τον συντονισμο πρεπει να εχεις μια Γεφυρα και να συντονισεις τους δυο Πυκνωτες στο Τελικο Σταδιο για να σου δωσουν την μεγαλυτερη Εξοδο.. Και οσο πιο Χαμηλη Συχνοτητα τοσο πιο πολλα Βαττ..Βασικο ειναι επισης να μην οδηγησεις το Τελικο Τρανζιστος με μεγαλη Ισχυ γιατι θα το καψεις!!! Αυτο γινεται με τον C20.. Αλλα οπως σου ειπα χρειαζεσαι Βαττομετρο..Εγω στην αρχη που δεν ειχα Βαττομετρο εβαλα ενα λαμπακι 12 Βολτ παραλληλα με την αντενα και οτον ειχα την περισσοτερη Φωτεινοτητα ειχα και τον καλυτερο συντονισμο.. Αυτο ομως δεν θα στο συνιστουσα με τιποτα!!Τωρα διωρθωσα την εικονα για να δεις που ειναι η Ζενερ..Με εκτιμηση.. Χρηστος..

----------


## Killo_Watt

Από βατομετρα άλλο τίποτα δυο… Τελικά από ότι κατάλαβα αυτό που εσύ εννοείς σαν δίοδο είναι ο πυκνωτής διελεύσεως αφού ο πυκνωτής διελεύσεως που σου λέω σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο βιδώνετε πάνω στον θώρακα που μου δείχνεις στην φωτογραφία (αυτό το βιδώνετε με μπέρδεψε ) γιατί τελικά από ότι κατάλαβα το κολλάμε με το κολιτηρι στον θώρακα αφού δεν βιδώνετε ένα εξάρτημα που μοιάζει με δίοδο και φυσικά συνδέουμε τα ποδαράκια του… Τέλος η δίοδος που αναφέρεις όντως υπάρχει αλλά είναι στην ταλάντωση και όχι στο τελικό στάδιο…

Πάντως σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια γιατί είχα πελαγώσει!!! 

Το μονό κακό ότι έχουν κάνει λάθος τις τρύπες στον τάρανδο και πρέπει να ανοίξω καινούργιες

----------


## yet!

> Από βατομετρα άλλο τίποτα δυο… Τελικά από ότι κατάλαβα αυτό που εσύ εννοείς σαν δίοδο είναι ο πυκνωτής διελεύσεως αφού ο πυκνωτής διελεύσεως που σου λέω σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο βιδώνετε πάνω στον θώρακα που μου δείχνεις στην φωτογραφία (αυτό το βιδώνετε με μπέρδεψε ) γιατί τελικά από ότι κατάλαβα το κολλάμε με το κολιτηρι στον θώρακα αφού δεν βιδώνετε ένα εξάρτημα που μοιάζει με δίοδο και φυσικά συνδέουμε τα ποδαράκια του… Τέλος η δίοδος που αναφέρεις όντως υπάρχει αλλά είναι στην ταλάντωση και όχι στο τελικό στάδιο…
> 
> Πάντως σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια γιατί είχα πελαγώσει!!! 
> 
> Το μονό κακό ότι έχουν κάνει λάθος τις τρύπες στον τάρανδο και πρέπει να ανοίξω καινούργιες



Αγαπητε μου φιλε.. Αυτο το εξαρτημα που βιδωνεται στον Θωρακα δεν μπορει να ειναι Πυκνωτης γιατι ο Πυκνωτης δεν θελει Ψυξη.. Εναι σιγουρα η Ζενερ Διοδος και θελει ψυξη γιατι κατεβαζει και σταθεροποιει την Ταση Τροφοδοσιας απο 13 εως 14 Βολτ που χρειαζεται το Κυκλωμα σε 9 ΒΟΛΤ  ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ που χρειαζεται ο Ταλαντωτης!! Ετσι ειναι στην δικια μου κατασκευη..Προσεξε το αυτο το σημειο, γιατι αυτη η διοδος αν δεν ειναι καλα κολημενη και δεν ψυχεται καλα θα καει σιγουρα, με απροσβλεπτες συνεπειες για το Κυκλωμα!! Εγω οπως θα προσεξες στην πρωτη Φωτο, εβαλα ΔΥΟ ανεμιστηρακια για την ψυξη του κυκλωματος και αλλο ενα ανεμιστηρακι (ΧΡΩΜΑΤΙΣΤΟ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ)για την ψυξη του Τροφοδοτικου.. Χωρις αυτον θα...εκανα καφεδακι στην Ψυξτρα..θα σου συνιστουσα εαν εχεις καποιο Προβλημα και δεν αισθανεσαι σιγουρος για κατι,να απευθυνθεις Προσωπικα η μεσω Τηλεφωνου στην Εταιρεια και θα σε βοηθησουν σιγουρα.Στειλε και καμια φωτο να δουμε πως ειναι... Το ιδιο εκανα και εγω για το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα.. Σημερα επικοινώνησα  μαζι τους και μου επροτειναν ενα PLL στα 30 Βαττ ετοιμο με 220 ΕΥΡΩ χωρις κουτι..Με Εκτιμηση Χρηστος..

----------


## Killo_Watt

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ψηφιακή φωτογραφική μηχανή ούτε scanner αλλά στις οδηγίες εμένα λέει ότι είναι πυκνωτής διελεύσεως και μέσο αυτού τροφοδοτείτε το τρανζίστορ εξόδου… (από ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι ένας ειδικός τύπος πυκνωτή ο οποίος μπορεί να επιτρέπει να περνάνε μεγάλα ρεύματα από μέσα του χωρίς πρόβλημα) στο σχέδιο συμβολίζετε σαν FT και είναι το εξάρτημα για το οποίο μιλάς και εσύ. Επίσης παρατηρώντας την πλακετα σου είδα ότι έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο σύμβολο με την δικιά μου στην θέσει του πυκνωτή. Τέλος από ότι παρατηρώ και εσένα είχε πρόβλημα ο τάρανδος με λάθος τρύπες αφού δίπλα στο ch6 όπου έχει τρύπα για βίδα και όπου σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες βάζουμε μια βίδα για να στερεώσουμε τον τάρανδο ούτε εσύ έχεις βάλει…(καλά στην τύχη της ανοίγουνε) Θα κάνω και εκεί μια τρύπα αν και είναι λίγο ανάποδα για να μην πέφτει το βάρος της ψυχτρας στο τρανζίστορ. Πάντως θα πάρω και ένα τηλέφωνο για να είμαι και 100% σίγουρος.

Με ένα φανακι λες να έχω πρόβλημα?

----------


## AKIS

Με ένα φανακι λες να έχω πρόβλημα?

φιλε οσα 12v εχω δοκιμασει εγω μου βγαζουν βομβο,βαλε ενα στα 220v και εισαι αρχηγος

----------


## Killo_Watt

Αυτό για τα 220V δεν το είχα ξανά ακούσει και να σου πω δεν το περίμενα λόγω τον 50Hz του δικτύου. Τώρα όσον αφορά τα 12volta  έχω ακούσει ότι αν είναι για pc δεν βγάζει βομβο. (Τώρα επειδή θα φτιάξω τον πομπό τον am μάλλον σε κλειστό κουτί λέω να βάλω φανακι αλλά εκεί φοβάμαι ότι θα έχω πρόβλημα λόγω τις χαμηλής συχνότητας τη λες?)

----------


## AKIS

ξεχασα οτι στα 12volta  με εναν ηλεκτρολυτικο πυκνωτη παραλληλα ο βομβος παει περιπατο!για fan απο pc λεω και εγω

----------


## yet!

Παιδια, επειδη και το δικο μου μηχανημα βγαζει λιγο βομβο,αν και εχω καλα σταθεροποιημενο Τροφοδοτικο, εβαλα εναν Ηλεκτρολυτικο 15000μF  25 Βολτ, παραλληλα στα 13,8 Βολτ. Το απετελεσμα... Ο βομβος Διπλασιαζεται!!!  :Head:  Θα..τρελαθω!!! Με εκτιμηση..Χρηστος..

----------


## gsmaster

> Παιδια, επειδη και το δικο μου μηχανημα βγαζει λιγο βομβο,αν και εχω καλα σταθεροποιημενο Τροφοδοτικο, εβαλα εναν Ηλεκτρολυτικο 15000μF  25 Βολτ, παραλληλα στα 13,8 Βολτ. Το απετελεσμα... Ο βομβος Διπλασιαζεται!!!  Θα..τρελαθω!!! Με εκτιμηση..Χρηστος..



Δοκίμασε παράλληλα και κάποιον 100 ως 220*n*F.

----------


## amiga

Εμένα πάντος αυτός ήταν ο μόνος πομπός μου που δεν δούλεψε ποτέ σωστά...
Πυκνωτής διελεύσεως είναι , απλός κολλάει πάνω όχι για να ψύχεται αλλά για να γειώνεται!

----------


## yet!

> Εμένα πάντος αυτός ήταν ο μόνος πομπός μου που δεν δούλεψε ποτέ σωστά...
> Πυκνωτής διελεύσεως είναι , απλός κολλάει πάνω όχι για να ψύχεται αλλά για να γειώνεται!



Πολυ σωστα!! Εγω εκανα λαθος και ζητω συγνωμη... !  :Embarassed:   :Shocked:   :Head:  
Το κοιταξα τωρα στο σχεδιο.. Για τι δεν δουλεψε καλα; Εμενε δουλευει αψογα!!  Με εκτιμηση Χρηστος..

----------


## amiga

Πρώτον μέσα στο κιτ μου είχαν βάλει άλλα γι άλλα (ούτε καν ισοδύναμα π.χ. έλεγε πυκνωτές 1 nF και είχαν 100)και έψαχνα να βρω εξαρτήματα…
Και δεύτερον συντονίζω π.χ. στο 88 και ακούγεται ήχος πεντακάθαρα … το 88 ακούγεται για 200 μέτρα μόνο. Ενώ στο άσχετο στο 100 π.χ. ακούγεται βζζζζζζζζζζζζζζ για κάτι χιλιόμετρα το ίδιο και κατά το 104 και 107, έκανα 100 δοκιμές συντονισμού. Μιλάμε βέβαια για το 1994 τώρα ούτε που θυμάμαι που το έχω!!!
Πάντως λένε ότι είναι 15 βάττ και έχουν στην έξοδο το BLY87c πού κανονικά είναι 8 βάττ και αντέχει ως τα 10. Δεν λέω και 20 μπορείς να το πας , αλλά σε 24άωρη λειτουργία θα το χάσεις σε καμιά βδομάδα…

----------


## radioamateur

Παιδια κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη σήμερα είναι ότι δεν πιστεύω ότι πραγματικά αξίζει να πειραματιστεί κανείς με την κατασκευή ενός PLL των FM.Καταλαβαίνω το παθος της πλειοψηφίας των φίλων των ηλεκτρονικών να μάθουν αλλα υπάρχουν τόσα πολλα μηχανήματα επώνυμα & μεταχειρισμένα αρκεί να προμηθευτεί κανείς από την κατάλληλη πηγη για να εκπέμπει με πολλά ή λίγα watts χωρίς προβληματα με τέλειο ήχο & βέβαια στις εποχές που ζούμε η αγορά σηκώνει και "παζάρι" στη τιμή.
Βεβαίως στα μεσαία αξίζει να πειραματιστείς ίσως γιατί η πλειοψηφία των όποιων κατασκευών καταλήγει σε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα & βέβαια ακούγεται σε κάποια απόσταση.
Αναμένω την αποψή σας.

Φιλε ΥΕΤ αν κατάλαβα καλά το  PLL σου είναι της C&A ή κάνω λάθος;Αν όντως είναι αυτο τότε αλλάζοντας το τελικό στάδιο με κανένα bly89 ίσως βγάλεις και 25-30 watts στην "τσίτα" δίνοντας μεγάλη εμφαση στην ψύξη.Καλές εκπομπές!

----------


## yet!

Αγαπητε Amiga τα ιδια Προβληματα ειχα και εγω στην αρχη με το μηχανημα... Αλλα οταν ειδα τα σκουρα πηγα ο ιδιος στην Εταιρεια και τους το πεταξα στο Τραπεζι και την αλλη Ημερα ηταν ετοιμο, συντονισμενο στην συχνοτητα που ηθελα και δουλευε ΜΠΟΜΠΑ!! Με βοηθησαν και χωρις εξτρα χρηματα.. Απο τοτε το συντονιζω οπου θελω και κυριως Χαμηλα στους 92,2 γιατι εκει βγαζει τα πιο πολλα ΒΑΤΤ!! Οσο για εμβελεια... Γυρω στα 10 Χιλιομετρα ακουγομαι υπεροχα, και απο εκει και περα αναλογα με την περιοχη.. Βλεπεις οι συχνοτητα(92,2) εδω που μενω ειναι ΑΔΕΙΑ!!!! Αυτο φιλε RADIOAMATEUR δεν ειναι PLL αλλα ειναι  πολυ σταθερο και δεν ζεστενεται καθολου!!ι Του ριχνω γυρω στα 14 Βολτ και μου τραβαει γυρω στα 3 Αμπερ μαζι με τα ανεμιστηρακια,Στερεο και RDS..Οσο για αυτο που λες οτι δεν συμφερει σημερα να πειραματιζομαστε στα FM εχεις δικιο.. Αλλα αυτο ισχυει περισσοτερο για εμας τους μεγαλυτερους σε ηλικια που εχουμε κανει τις εμπειριες μας.. Αλλα τα νεα παιδια πρωτον δεν εχουν τοσα πολλα Χρηματα για ενα καλο ετοιμο, και δευτερον ειναι και λογω Ηλικιας ανησυχα και θελουν να Πειραματιζονται.. Αλλα ετσι μαθαινουν και το "ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΛΙΚΙ"μπαινει  στην ΠΕΤΣΑ τους και στο ΜΥΑΛΟ τους!! Αν δεν σε κτυπησει το Ρευμα δεν μαθαινεις να προστατευεσαι..Και καλυτερα να ξεκολανε ολη την ημερα καμμενα Τρανζιστορς παρα να ψαχνουν για ενεσεις στην Ομονοια...Προχθες ηρθε ο γυος μου και μου εκμηστηρευτικε οτι ενω δουλευε με το πρωτο του κολλητηρι, κατι δοκιμασε και τον χτυπησε η Ταση.. Μπορει να με πεις Τρελο, αλλα χαρηκα τοσο πολυ,σαν να γνωριζα την πρωτη του γκομενα... Τωρα εμαθε, και προσεχει..Αληθεια, αν επιτρεπεται, εισαι απο τους Παλιους;; Αν κρινω απο τον τροπο που γραφεις, πρεπει να εισαι της δικιας μας γενιας,αν δεν κανω λαθος.. Χθες εβαλα ενα μιξακι απο τον σταθμο μου στo forum για κατεβασμα.. Θα το εχω εδω μεχρι την Τεταρτη πρωι για να μην τιναξω την σελιδα μου στον αερα.. Αν το κατεβασες πες μου την γνωμη σου..ειναι εδω:http://www.filipidis.de/Radioyet1.mp3 Και αυτο μην νομιζετε οτι ειναι διαφημηση της Σελιδας μου.. Δεν παιρνω λεφτα απο αυτην.. Μια ζωη πληρωνω...Και οσο περισσοτεροι επισκεπτες,τοσο πιο πολλα πληρωνεις!! Τα παιδια του Σαιτ εδω,θα ξερουν τι λεω.. Λοιπον Χαιρετισμους σε ολους, Με εκτιμηση..Χρηστος..

----------


## amiga

Φίλε yet
Αν πρώτα δεν συντονιζόταν και μετά απο την επέμβαση της c&a συντονίζετε αυτο πάει να πει ότι είχαν κάπιο λάθος στο κύκλωμα που το άλλαξαν...
Τι να κάνω εγώ!!!
Αν και θα ήθελα να το ξαναδοκιμάσω κάποτε.

----------


## yet!

Φιλε AMIGA, κοιταξα το σχεδιο σημερα και ειδα οτι κατι εχουν αλλαξει.. Στο ποδι του Τρανζινστορ Q5 που κανονικα γειωνεται εχει παρεμβληθει μια Αντισταση 18 Ωμ.. Για ψαξε το, μπορει να βοηθησει..Με εκτιμηση..Χρηστος..

----------


## amiga

Την έχω αυτή την αντίσταση. 
Εσένα σίγουρα καλύπτει όλη τη μπάντα;;;
Εμένα ο ταλαντωτής δεν ξεπερνάει τους 104.5!!

----------


## yet!

Φιλε Amiga, τοσο ψηλα δεν εχω παει ποτε μου, πρωτον γιατι οι συχνοτητες ψηλα, ειναι εδω κατελημενες και δευτερον γατι οπως σου ειπα, οσο Χαμηλοτερα τοσο πιο πολλα Βαττ. Παντως αν θυμαμαι καλα, πριν απο πολυ καιρο συντονιζα δοκιμαστικα σε ολη την  Μπαντα οπου ευρισκα ελευθερη συχνοτητα και πηγαινε οπου ηθελα..Αλλα μετα απο τρια χρονια, δεν θυμαμαι και πολλα..Το μονο οτι η διαφορα ισχυος απο τις υψηλες στις χαμηλες, ηταν απολυτα αισθητη..Καλυτερα ειναι να τους παρεις ενα Τηλεφωνο η να πας απο εκει και να το συντονισουν..
Phones :              0030210  5241 598
------------------------5242 867
------------------------5221 094
Telefax :             0030210 5242537
Μηπως υπεροδηγεις το Τρανσιστορ Εξοδου σου αρκετα; Την ρυθμιση μπορεις να κανεις με τον C20.. Εαν εχεις Βαττομετρο προσπαθησε να βγαλεις κατ αρχας λιγα Βαττ στην Εξοδο και μετα βλεπεις.. Γιατι αν υπεροδηγειται, (αυτο  μου ειπαν αυτοι), τοτε γονατιζει η εξοδος με αποτελεσμα να κοβει το βασικο Σημα και να ενισχυει τις Αρμονικες.. Βασικο ειναι επισης, η ταση του Ταλαντωτη να ειναι 9 Βολτ σταθερα..Εγω δεν εχω σχεδον καθολου αρμονικες, και μετα απο τα 20-30 μετρα απο τη Κεραια ακους μονο το Σημα.Τελος εμενα δεν ζεσταινεται καθολου η ψυκτρα.. Τα 3 ανεμιστηρακια τα εχω μονο για το Τροφοδοτικο που....βραζει!!!! 
Με εκτιμηση.. Χρηστος..

----------


## ok1gr

Παιδιά έχω έναν dublex 100Watt με 2 504 και ecc81 ecc83 ecc83 αλλά δεν είναι ίδιος με του φίλου yet....

Μπορώ να τον χρησιμοποιήσω για να διαμορφώσω σε πομπό?  Αν ναι πώς θα το συνδέσω? Δεν υπάρχει τύλιγμα με αντίσταση της τάξεως των kΩ Νομίζω πάει μέχρι 16Ω....
Εκεί από επάνω γράφει με το χέρι 110V....

Καμιά βοήθειά?

Βάζω και μερικές φώτο....

και κάτι άλλο, ένας τέτοιος ενισχυτής πόσα αξίζει μεταχειρισμένος?

----------


## yet!

Αγαπητε μου φιλε.. Παναγιωτη γεια σου...Οπως βλεπω στις Φωτογραφειες ο Ενισχυτης ειναι ακριβως ιδιος με τον δικο μου μονο που σε εμενα εγιναν μερικες μεταροπες για να λειτουργει κατ ευθειας με Πομπο ΑΜ χωρις να χρειαζεσαι σε καθε Πομπο εναν Διαμορφωτη.. Αυτο που εγινε ειναι οτι τοποθετηθηκε επανω στον Ενισχυτη ενας Διαμορφωτης..Απο οτι ομως μετα λυπης μου διαπιστωνω,ο Ενισχυτης σου δεν ειναι σε καλη κατασταση και αν δεν κανω λαθος του λειπουν αρκετα.. εξαρτηματα!!! Μακαρι να κανω λαθος αλλα απο τις κακης ποιοτητας Φωτογραφειες αυτο φαινεται.. Εαν δουλευει κανονικα μπορεις να τον συνδεσεις μονο σε Πομπο ΑΜ.. Πρεπει να παρεις την εξοδο ενισχυτη  8 ΟΗΜ και να την συνδεσεις στην εισοδο του ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΤΗ του ΑΜ πομπου σου.. Εαν δεν εχει ο Πομπος σου διαμορφωτη τοτε μην τον συνδεσεις πουθενα αλλου γιατι ειναι επικυνδινο για εσενα και τα Μηχανηματα σου..Οι ενισχητες αυτοι ειναι Κακης Ποιοτητος ενισχυτες αλλα λογο του Χαμηλου τοτε κοστους και της Μεγαλης εξοδου εντασης τους χρησιμοποιουνταν πολυ την Δεκαετια του 70 σχεδον απο ολους εμας τους τοτε ΡαδιοΕρασιτεχνες η ΠΕΙΡΑΤΕΣ αν αυτο ακουγεται καλυτερα   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  Και την δουλεια τους την εκαναν και με το παραπανω!!!  :Smile:  
Οσο για το κοστος που εχει σημερα εγω κατα την Ταπεινη μου γνωμη το υπολογιζω γυρω στο Ενα με 250 Ευρω αναλογα με την κατασταση του..Αλλα καλυτερα αν θελεις να τον δωσεις κανε τον κοπο και ανταλαξε τον με καποιον αλλον Ερασιτεχνη που τον χρειαζεται και εσυ παιρνεις κατι αλλο απο αυτον που επισης θα σου φανει χρησιμο.. Ετσι βοηθαει ο ενας τον αλλον..Μια καταχωρηση στις Αγγελιες του Φορουμ ισως σου αποφερει το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα..Εαν ομως ασχολεισαι με τις Λυχνιες και τα μεσαια τοτε κρατησε τον.. Θα σου φανει Χρησιμος..Η απλα προσπαθεισε να τον αναπαλαιωσεις.. Αυτο εκανα και εγω και ο δικος μου ειναι τωρα σαν να τον εβγαλα απο το κουτι του...Φρεσκοβαμενος, καινουργειες Λυχνιες..Κλπ.. Ετσι θα μπορεις αργοτερα στα παιδια σου και τους μελοντικους ΠΕΙΡΑΤΕΣ να παρουσιαζεις ενα κομματι αληθηνης Ελληνικης....ΕΡΤΖΙΑΝΟΙΣΤΟΡΙΑΣ!!! :P  :P Εαν πιο πανω εκανα καποιο λαθος ας με διρθωσει καποιος φιλος.. Αυτα λοιπον απο εμενα που μετα απο μια μακροχρονη περειπετεια της υγειας μου ειμαι και παλι στα στεκια μας..Χαιρετισμους σε ολα τα Παιδια του Φορουμ... Με εκτιμηση.
.Χρηστος...

----------


## ok1gr

Φίλε Χρήστο δεν θέλω να τον δώσω απλός έτσι ρώτησα πληροφοριακά...
Από κατάσταση είναι ok και λείπουν μόνο οι λάμπες...
Απλός έχει τρύπες για 2 ακόμα el504...

Είχα την εντύπωση ότι όλοι οι dublex είχαν δικό τους διαμορφωτή για Am...
Η έξοδος που λέει 120V τί μπορεί να είναι?

----------


## yet!

Ναι εχεις Δικιο.. Υπηρχαν τετοιοι ενισχυτες και με διαμορφωτη για ΑΜ.. Αλλα οχι ολοι..Αλλα εδω πρεπει να βοηθησει ο φιλος μας ο Κωστας ο ΤΕΣΛΑ.. Αυτος κατι παραπανω θα εχει να μας πει.. Η εχοδος 120 Βολτ απο οτι γνωριζω ειναι μια εξοδος για να συνδεσεις πολλα Μεγαφωνα οπως συμβαινει σε Εκκλησιες.. Σχολεια..κλπ.. Καθε μεγαφωνο εχει ενα μικρο Μετασχηματιστη αν θυμαμαι καλα..

----------


## ok1gr

Παιδιά μήπως ξέρει κανείς τί αρνητική χρειάζεται στο οδηγό των 504????

----------


## kostas30

65-70 βολτ

----------


## ok1gr

-65? 
Δεν είναι πολύ?

----------


## kostas30

λοιπον -65 -70 θελει σε ταξη c αρα για τον 100αρη  ειναι - 40 -45 βολτ

----------

